# Reseau Social Objectifs



## ty971 (22 Mai 2013)

Bonjour a tous
Je cherche le réseau social qui sert a partager ses objectifs malheureusement Je ne retrouve pas la News . pourriez vous me rappeler le nom de ce réseau social?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mai 2013)

ca?
http://lift.do/

voir presentation en francais 
http://www.europe1.fr/International/Lift-le-petit-frere-de-Twitter-684263/


----------

